

Ask HN: Where to put my product: marketplaces or bootstrapped startup? - adrian_pop

Long story short: I am working on an appointment&#x2F;scheduler project that can be used in various industries with very small tweaks (tennis courts, dog daycare, conference room schedule, doctors...basically anything that needs an online scheduler).<p>Last night I dug more on &quot;my competitors&quot; and saw that some of them never took off, they have no clients, even thought their product looks and works like a charm.<p>So...should I upload my product to code marketplaces (eg. codecanyon) for a reasonable price ($15-20) or try to run it as a bootstrapped startup and see if it gets traction?
======
no_gravity
Why did you start the development in the first place? To scratch your own
itch?

I usually start projects to scratch my own itch. And since they are online
projects, everyone can use them. Some get traction and for some I am the only
user.

